# I get treated like shit too from girls tho as well



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Badoo. I was messaging her late at night was bored and trying to get a late night hookup last night

She has a verified profile


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 14, 2020)

imagine having an attitude when you look like this





meanwhile her looks match is getting bullied on .me while she is trying to act too hard to get with a gl guy


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 14, 2020)

Woman can sense your non NT tbh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

Nigga got curved by a pajeet


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 14, 2020)

*@Salludon Teach your sister some manners *


----------



## Hozay (Oct 14, 2020)

they have these attitudes because they can bro. they have 100 more chads in the other chats. they can afford to treat you like shit, when you can't, because your options are lower. this makes them think like they're some royalty or something. the whole thing is absolutely fucked.


----------



## Hozay (Oct 14, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> imagine having an attitude when you look like this
> 
> View attachment 731886
> 
> meanwhile her looks match is getting bullied on .me while she is trying to act too hard to get with a gl guy


id suck on those tits and never speak to her again tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Hozay said:


> they have these attitudes because they can bro. they have 100 more chads in the other chats. they can afford to treat you like shit, when you can't, because your options are lower. this makes them think like they're some royalty or something. the whole thing is absolutely fucked.


thats why i would never LTR a chick that has been on dating apps or has a lot of social media obsession cause they get jaded and bitter towards men very fast esp thru dating apps


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hozay said:


> they have these attitudes because they can bro. they have 100 more chads in the other chats. they can afford to treat you like shit, when you can't, because your options are lower. this makes them think like they're some royalty or something. the whole thing is absolutely fucked.


Trust me she doesn’t have over 2 chads in her chats. He’s just being aspie


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 14, 2020)

Life is so hard, chad.


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 14, 2020)

Why do u use always the same sentence jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

MansNotHot said:


> Why do u use always the same sentence jfl


why does it matter, its somewhat funny and if they agree they have basically agreed to netflix and chill, get em over to my house and fuck


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 14, 2020)

She said she was hurt, prolly a terrachad dumped her bro


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> why does it matter, its somewhat funny and if they agree they have basically agreed to netflix and chill, get em over to my house and fuck


Just tell em if they want to netflix and chill? Although i'm sure you already tried cuz of how much time u been on that app.
And you have way more experience than me so nothing i could say tbh, just do what works


----------



## Feminineboi (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

MansNotHot said:


> Just tell em if they want to netflix and chill? Although i'm sure you already tried cuz of how much time u been on that app.
> And you have way more experience than me so nothing i could say tbh, just do what works


The state of men. She’s literally typing one word responses. Guys don’t know when to stop texting a girl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 14, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The state of men. She’s literally typing one word responses. Guys don’t know when to stop texting a girl


Yeah but when shes the only decent looking girl you were talking to, you dont have any other options. If i stopped texting girls that put little to no effort into convos, i wouldnt be getting ANY dates from onlinedating anymore lmao


----------



## Yliaster (Oct 14, 2020)

girls today are bombarded with soo many messages on a daily/hourly basis that by the time you hit them up,you're just like the 50th guy they have to deal with today,which is why they may react rude or uninterested etc,simply because they have wayy too many options.Women today are like celebrities reading through fan mails.


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 14, 2020)

why are you trying to fuck a subhuman JFL


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

Yliaster said:


> girls today are bombarded with soo many messages on a daily/hourly basis that by the time you hit them up,you're just like the 50th guy they have to deal with today,which is why they may react rude or uninterested etc,simply because they have wayy too many options.Women today are like celebrities reading through fan mails.


Cope amnesia is a chad so he should act like one. She matched with him so she found him attractive. Amnesia should just act like a foid and give one word texts


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

Save the cute shit for in person


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (Oct 14, 2020)

At least she responded


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Oct 14, 2020)

validated bitch


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope amnesia is a chad so he should act like one. She matched with him so she found him attractive. Amnesia should just act like a foid and give one word texts


I would never ever get a hangout if I didnt put effort in. WTF do u think happens, girls just send u paragraphs and try to ask u dates and times when ur available to hang?


----------



## Yliaster (Oct 14, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope amnesia is a chad so he should act like one. She matched with him so she found him attractive. Amnesia should just act like a foid and give one word texts


bro you have no idea how bad things are getting....OP is chad,but like someone else in the comments also said.She has an abundance of other chad tier guys on her roster.She probablyjust matched with him because she got ghosted by her other chads,or she was bored etc etc.Women are celebrities.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

@looksmaxxer234 dude literally 90% plus of girls I match with on tinder and bumble are giving me one word responses and leave me on read for weeks. There's initial one of two lines of attention and interest then they just stop responding or one word responses


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 14, 2020)

*stop simping over her you fucking idiot

you're boosting her self esteem through the roof

she's going to brag to all her friends that she has a legit bwc chad simping over her

shit like this is why women are delusional in 2020

call her an ugly slut and destroy her confidence NOW*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

Yliaster said:


> bro you have no idea how bad things are getting....OP is chad,but like someone else in the comments also said.She has an abundance of other chad tier guys on her roster.She probablyjust matched with him because she got ghosted by her other chads,or she was bored etc etc.Women are celebrities.


I want to slap her. She has the audacity to talk like that to someone who mogs her


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> @looksmaxxer234 dude literally 90% plus of girls I match with on tinder and bumble are giving me one word responses and leave me on read for weeks. There's initial one of two lines of attention and interest then they just stop responding or one word responses


It’s over for many men


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I want to slap her. She has the audacity to talk like that to someone who mogs her


yeah dude, no offense but u have NO idea how bad it really is. Girls are just on dating apps to boost their ego and I think now they just GET OFF on ignoring and ghosting Chads rather than hanging out with them


----------



## Deleted member 9852 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hozay said:


> they have these attitudes because they can bro. they have 100 more chads in the other chats. they can afford to treat you like shit, when you can't, because your options are lower. this makes them think like they're some royalty or something. the whole thing is absolutely fucked.


I mean double texting her isn’t helping either


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 14, 2020)

I know you guys aren’t finna listen but the texts clearly show amnesias text game is crindgy and desperate as shit

he talks like a nerdy nice guy desperate soy cuck

no shit that would turn her off


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> I know you guys aren’t finna listen but the texts clearly show amnesias text game is crindgy and desperate as shit
> 
> he talks like a nerdy nice guy desperate soy cuck


Well there's not much to work with when u are getting LITERALLY 1 word responses. Plus I admittedly was trying to force some action that night so I was texting a lot, it was late night and was tryna get her to fuck

And if I am "alpha" and only give her one line responses nothing will ever come of it, girls just leave u on read forever. U get lost in the stack of new messages chicks get every minute


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well there's not much to work with when u are getting LITERALLY 1 word responses. Plus I admittedly was trying to force some action that night so I was texting a lot, it was late night and was tryna get her to fuck
> 
> And if I am "alpha" and only give her one line responses nothing will ever come of it, girls just leave u on read forever. U get lost in the stack of new messages chicks get every minute


It’s not even about coming across alpha it’s just the wording and way you come across bro

ion know how to explain it just seems crindgy. Like you don’t come off as smooth or chill and nt.

it just seems forced and desperate you could’ve done it a better way


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 14, 2020)

Why do you talk like a 911 dispatcher jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Why do you talk like a 911 dispatcher jfl


anything to try to keep the convo alive


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> anything to try to keep the convo alive


You’re being too nice over text when you could get away with being a little bit douchey. I am no Chad but still I can never be this nice when texting girls.


----------



## Deleted member 9852 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> It’s not even about coming across alpha it’s just the wording and way you come across bro
> 
> ion know how to explain it just seems crindgy. Like you don’t come off as smooth or chill and nt.
> 
> it just seems forced and desperate you could’ve done it a better way


Exactly what I was thinking the hé comes off is he seams desperate and like he has no options and she probably picked up on that


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> You’re being too nice over text when you could get away with being a little bit douchey. I am no Chad but still I can never be this nice when texting girls.


I was being nice to her and she was being a cunt to me, I dont think me being meaner woulda gotten any better result

We might be reading too much into it, it's possible (?) she was legit just having a shitty night, something happened and she used me to vent frustration as a punching bag? I dunno


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

jewce said:


> Exactly what I was thinking the hé comes off is he seams desperate and like he has no options and she probably picked up on that


@Enigmatic93 what do u think? I dont take things personal so give it straight, am I way too cringy? Does text game matter (not even in reference to my specific example, but in general how much does text game matter/coming off clingy?)


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> It’s not even about coming across alpha it’s just the wording and way you come across bro
> 
> ion know how to explain it just seems crindgy. Like you don’t come off as smooth or chill and nt.
> 
> it just seems forced and desperate you could’ve done it a better way


Yeah but at that looks level, the face should be enough. Apparently this treatment is common for him? I’m thinking sub chad men are getting nothing. Not even bottom of the barrel women. The average male life cannot even be compared to an average female life. It’s like loner vs celeb jfl.


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 14, 2020)

Y'all severely autistic??? The girl tells him that she's hurt and crying and u push for a quick meeting so that u can use her body for your own sexual satisfaction. Of course she gets mad after you keep pushing even after her telling you no thank you. You are very autistic Amnesia.

In General note, dont use dating apps. They are trash for men, even for Chads and they just inflate womens ego. A good looking or mentally sane women doesn't need dating apps to meet men or get validation. Just put those apps in trash and try meeting girls in real life. The quality will be better and you wont lose your self respect.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Yeah but at that looks level, the face should be enough. Apparently this treatment is common for him? I’m thinking sub chad men are getting nothing. Not even bottom of the barrel women. The average male life cannot even be compared to an average female life. It’s like loner vs celeb jfl.


Yes this low level of interest from girls is very common. One word responses, passive aggressive responses, talking down to me, talking about men in general as shitty ppl, etc




gaymidget said:


> Y'all severely autistic??? The girl tells him that she's hurt and crying and u push for a quick meeting so that u can use her body for your own sexual satisfaction. Of course she gets mad after you keep pushing even after her telling you no thank you. You are very autistic Amnesia.
> 
> In General note, dont use dating apps. They are trash for men, even for Chads and they just inflate womens ego. A good looking or mentally sane women doesn't need dating apps to meet men or get validation. Just put those apps in trash and try meeting girls in real life. The quality will be better and you wont lose your self respect.



I dunno if she was being serious or not? SHe seemed playful in the beginning of the convo and midway thru too. Whatever, why is she on a dating app anyway if she is legit having a shitty night, shes the autistic one


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 14, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Y'all severely autistic??? The girl tells him that she's hurt and crying and u push for a quick meeting so that u can use her body for your own sexual satisfaction. Of course she gets mad after you keep pushing even after her telling you no thank you. You are very autistic Amnesia.
> 
> In General note, dont use dating apps. They are trash for men, even for Chads and they just inflate womens ego. A good looking or mentally sane women doesn't need dating apps to meet men or get validation. Just put those apps in trash and try meeting girls in real life. The quality will be better and you wont lose your self respect.


This.


----------



## Deleted member 9852 (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> @Enigmatic93 what do u think? I dont take things personal so give it straight, am I way too cringy? Does text game matter (not even in reference to my specific example, but in general how much does text game matter/coming off clingy?)


I don’t even know maybe she wasn’t that into you her interest was low from the start and no text Game is going to save that because it can only get worse lowered from their


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes this low level of interest from girls is very common. One word responses, passive aggressive responses, talking down to me, talking about men in general as shitty ppl, etc


that’s fucked. Why aren’t we doing shit about it. How long can this continue? Sub chad getting nothing until he can betabux the same washed up whore that rejected him a decade ago? Honestly hope this cycle can break or it’s over


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 14, 2020)

fucking bullshit, I think in your situation is better to just go out and meet girls, that way they wont think you are fake like on dating apps and irl women never talk like that to men unless they think the guy is low t beta bitch and isnt a threat to them


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 14, 2020)

jewce said:


> I don’t even know maybe she wasn’t that into you her interest was low from the start and no text Game is going to save that because it can only get worse lowered from their


The way she’s talking also you kinda tell Shes a low class type of a girl and amnesias white and not hood or urban at all

like you gotta with those girls talk a certain way for them to respond to you favorably


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> that’s fucked. Why aren’t we doing shit about it. How long can this continue? Sub chad getting nothing until he can betabux the same washed up whore that rejected him a decade ago? Honestly hope this cycle can break or it’s over


u cant do anything about it as long as society is setup the way it is. Women dont have to pay for any of the consequences of what would happen in nature of being promiscuous and shitting on men.

WOmen have birth control so they dont have to worry about actual pregnancy risk from sex
Abortion as well
Women get welfare and free money from the state (from men) for having children as single moms, subsidizing their bad behavior
Family courts fuck men
Women get artificial boosts in college and workplace to take men spots thus making their need for men (resource providers) nil


Its government policy /courts / affirmative action that fucks men more than anything


----------



## BlackDellisola (Oct 14, 2020)

Nigga why are u so thirsty for sex why even message any of these bitches first and honestly if u want to fuck girls use actual socials like snapchat


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> u cant do anything about it as long as society is setup the way it is. Women dont have to pay for any of the consequences of what would happen in nature of being promiscuous and shitting on men.
> 
> WOmen have birth control so they dont have to worry about actual pregnancy risk from sex
> Abortion as well
> ...


yeah we’re fucked


----------



## Deleted member 9852 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> The way she’s talking also you kinda tell Shes a low class type of a girl and amnesias white and not hood or urban at all
> 
> like you gotta with those girls talk a certain way for them to respond to you favorably


Yea you have to become a full blown kameleon sometimes


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Yeah but at that looks level, the face should be enough. Apparently this treatment is common for him? I’m thinking sub chad men are getting nothing. Not even bottom of the barrel women. The average male life cannot even be compared to an average female life. It’s like loner vs celeb jfl.





Bigbeefius said:


> The way she’s talking also you kinda tell Shes a low class type of a girl and amnesias white and not hood or urban at all
> 
> like you gotta with those girls talk a certain way for them to respond to you favorably





jewce said:


> Yea you have to become a full blown kameleon sometimes


I thought face was enough, thats what I was told

@Enigmatic93


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 14, 2020)

You guys don’t realize that some females are on dating apps simply out of boredom to test out just how high their SMV is. She knows she won’t meet up with you and is therefore not putting any effort into the conversation.


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno if she was being serious or not? SHe seemed playful in the beginning of the convo and midway thru too. Whatever, why is she on a dating app anyway if she is legit having a shitty night, shes the autistic one


Of course she was serious. Girls love attention. She was expecting you to listen to her problems. Now of course you shouldnt do that but you also shouldnt push for a meeting when a girl already said no. And of course shes retarded for searching for a shoulder to cry on like a 14 year old girl. But thats the average quality of a tinder girl.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

.


gaymidget said:


> Of course she was serious. Girls love attention. She was expecting you to listen to her problems. Now of course you shouldnt do that but you also shouldnt push for a meeting when a girl already said no. And of course shes retarded for searching for a shoulder to cry on like a 14 year old girl. But thats the average quality of a tinder girl.


*
ABC always be closing.* Im always pushing for a meetup otherwise it wont happen EVER, girls are flaky and lose interest ESP with dating apps. U must always be pushing as fast as possible to meetup and preferable meetup at ur house first


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 14, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> that’s fucked. Why aren’t we doing shit about it. How long can this continue? Sub chad getting nothing until he can betabux the same washed up whore that rejected him a decade ago? Honestly hope this cycle can break or it’s over


Its Tinder bro, dont take it serious. I was doing a tinder experiment with a really subhuman girl, and she got like 80 likes after an hour and all her matches were average to above average looking. I was overwhelmed with the amount of messages and matches i got. Now imagine being a average or above average girl. Dont use Tinder, be a social guy, meet women through work, college, etc. and you will have more luck.


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> .
> 
> 
> *ABC always be closing.* Im always pushing for a meetup otherwise it wont happen EVER, girls are flaky and lose interest ESP with dating apps. U must always be pushing as fast as possible to meetup and preferable meetup at ur house first


Yes but that wasnt my point. My point is, the moment she told you that shes hurt, and the moment she said no thank you, it was clear that shes in a bad mood and just needed someone to talk to. You shouldnt push in this situation. Its obvious men, bro leave the house and get some social interaction. You sound like a robot.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Yes but that wasnt my point. My point is, the moment she told you that shes hurt, and the moment she said no thank you, it was clear that shes in a bad mood and just needed someone to talk to. You shouldnt push in this situation. Its obvious men, bro leave the house and get some social interaction. *You sound like a robot.
> *




Brutal, I was told the same thing by a girl I went a date on the other week, she called me a robot cause of how I talked/interacted


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 14, 2020)

imagine how she treats average men this ugly indian foid


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> imagine how she treats average men this ugly indian foid
> View attachment 732001



From my experience uglier and average looking women treat men way worse than hot girls. The stereotype of the really stuck up bitch hot girl is a hollywood meme


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> From my experience uglier and average looking women treat men way worse than hot girls. The stereotype of the really stuck up bitch hot girl is a hollywood meme


Irl this is true too this stacy girl hugs me everytime she sees me and is very kind to me while ugly bitches treat me like shit and look at me with disgust


----------



## Hozay (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> @Enigmatic93 what do u think? I dont take things personal so give it straight, am I way too cringy? Does text game matter (not even in reference to my specific example, but in general how much does text game matter/coming off clingy?)


You should for sure switch up your text game a bit, some of the shit you say does sound cringey/clingy, Turn it down a notch, i'd say 50% nice guy 50% serious


----------



## EndlessDreamz (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> From my experience uglier and average looking women treat men way worse than hot girls. The stereotype of the really stuck up bitch hot girl is a hollywood meme


Probably because they're more likely to get used by Chad for just sex then blame ALL men. Stacy actually gets some LTRs with chads


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> From my experience uglier and average looking women treat men way worse than hot girls. The stereotype of the really stuck up bitch hot girl is a hollywood meme





Latebloomer10 said:


> Irl this is true too this stacy girl hugs me everytime she sees me and is very kind to me while ugly bitches treat me like shit and look at me with disgust


That's why we all should go for good looking women actually. It makes sense that women will fuck 7-8 PSL guys cause they are fucking rare. That's why we all need to looksmax and trust in ourselves, (i'm not even joking).










＾＾ This is her btw

https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-stacy-kills-her-simp-brother.222040/#post-3797023


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 14, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> imagine having an attitude when you look like this
> 
> View attachment 731886
> 
> meanwhile her looks match is getting bullied on .me while she is trying to act too hard to get with a gl guy


Her looksmatch is posting under the account “ @SubhumanCurrycel “


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 14, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Her looksmatch is posting under the account “ @SubhumanCurrycel “


nah bro you mog
only the pheno is equal
with better nose and orbitals you'll be very good to go tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 14, 2020)

You were typing way too much and should have stopped messaging that bitch wqy earlier, that whole conversation gives off Beta vibes


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 14, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Her looksmatch is posting under the account “ @SubhumanCurrycel “


this is true tbh jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 14, 2020)

JFL, not even a Chad could get away with speaking to a subhuman like this girl spoke to @Amnesia. Men are trash though, am I right?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 14, 2020)

Check your test levels jfl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 14, 2020)

Nothing wrong with your texting @Amnesia . She gave 0 interest into you from the start and this was the most u could've ever pulled out of her anyways. 

90% of women on dating apps are like this.


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 14, 2020)

You should apologize and say you thought she was a tranny but now that you figured out she's a real girl, you're not interested


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bruh go IRL i am not nearly as GL as you and still get some female attension, go IRL and never look back


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 14, 2020)

Im sl fucking scared, fucking rope


----------



## Conspiracy (Oct 14, 2020)

are you the purple text bubbles?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Conspiracy said:


> are you the purple text bubbles?


yes


----------



## Conspiracy (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> yes


gotta be honest you seem super cringe and desperate. You need to act the part now. You are writing too much for your opener and sounds beta saying about need a hand to hold for the horror movie. JFL


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

Conspiracy said:


> gotta be honest you seem super cringe and desperate. You need to act the part now. You are writing too much for your opener and sounds beta saying about need a hand to hold for the horror movie. JFL



I have used this opener a ton of times and girls understand it's sarcasm laugh about it and say of course. Then I just tell em how about so and so time at my place we'll watch X movie. And there ya go. I used this line with my Tinder Adventures threads that got lays and plenty other times. 

I think u guys are missing the point of this thread which is that you can't win every girl no matter what you look like. There will always be girls that just aren't interested or shit on you cause they are genuine cunts. *App dating is just a numbers game* you just try to close by getting them to meet up in a place where you can escalate to sex. Worrying about muh alpha text game and stuff is so 2014. If you aren't texting a girl multiple times to get your message notification to the top of her notification stack you WILL be forgotten quickly. If you aren't the one pushing for a meetup you WILL be forgotten, it's just like in sales, you have to be pushy to set a time and date or else you will probably never have anything come of your matches.


----------



## PYT (Oct 14, 2020)

how do you meet up with these girls if they use one liners and they leave you on read for weeks


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 14, 2020)

PYT said:


> how do you meet up with these girls if they use one liners and they leave you on read for weeks


90% of my matches (rough guess) i never meet up with


----------



## PYT (Oct 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> 90% of my matches (rough guess) i never meet up with


wow. you should try nightclubs and shit or whatever


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 14, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> imagine having an attitude when you look like this
> 
> View attachment 731886
> 
> meanwhile her looks match is getting bullied on .me while she is trying to act too hard to get with a gl guy


45 reacts dam.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 14, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> It’s not even about coming across alpha it’s just the wording and way you come across bro
> 
> ion know how to explain it just seems crindgy. Like you don’t come off as smooth or chill and nt.
> 
> it just seems forced and desperate you could’ve done it a better way


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 14, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Trust me she doesn’t have over 2 chads in her chats. He’s just being aspie


why? you dont think tinder has a lot of chads?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 14, 2020)

bro I'm telling you

you need a sense of entitlement with these bitches, u'll benefit from a dark triad personality


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 14, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> why? you dont think tinder has a lot of chads?


Chads hate pajeets


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 14, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Chads hate pajeets


she isn't that bad looking though


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 14, 2020)

dont listen to these subhuman virgins that say you are messaging her weird it doesnt matter what you message her if she is interested she will keep the convo going but in this case she is talking with 15 other chads so she is not interested


----------



## TheChosenChad (Oct 14, 2020)

Its ogre, Chad says "ooga booga" and gets his dick sucked from the back.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 14, 2020)

this is the type of thing that makes me think that I'll need a social circle to have a decent sex life, almost impossible to do it relying solely on dating apps


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 14, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> why? you dont think tinder has a lot of chads?


Dont listen to that subhuman every girl has tons of chads in her messages spamming her


----------



## Golang (Oct 14, 2020)

A fucking curry filth?!?!?    

I expected more from you


----------



## Deleted member 5431 (Oct 14, 2020)

Over for chadcels. By 2040 Chads will be on here asking why girls are ghosting them. Sub 10 law is on the way.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Oct 14, 2020)

Golang said:


> A fucking curry filth?!?!?
> 
> I expected more from you


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 14, 2020)

I have had absolutely zero luck with any sexual anything with women, but based on a cursory examination of the evidence, it seems that arguing with women, especially over text, is just a complete waste of time. I have never seen a disinterested woman who responds with one word texts get convinced to actually go over to a guys house or go on a date by what he says. Just seems like you can say “hey bitch come over” and if she joins you good but if not then its already over and no amount of text messages will convince her otherwise


----------



## Hades (Oct 22, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> @looksmaxxer234 dude literally 90% plus of girls I match with on tinder and bumble are giving me one word responses and leave me on read for weeks. There's initial one of two lines of attention and interest then they just stop responding or one word responses


I’m glad I’m not the only one experiencing this. I literally got told by a girl that I was “beautiful” and looked like a “rockstar” and then 30 minutes, and 6 messages later, I was ghosted. Fuck them.


----------

